# صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى



## kajo (29 مارس 2008)

*صور نادره للبابا شنوده*
* مع تماف ايرينى*

*




*

*



*​


----------



## kokielpop (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

:new5:شكرا لتعب محيتك صورة رائعة بجد ومستني منك المزيد:sami73:​


----------



## الانبا ونس (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

*شكرا 

دايما الجديد عند كاجو ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا ربنا يديك نعمة وبركة دايما ​*


----------



## nazeer gaied (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

*صور جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك تعبك ومحبتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*


صور روووووووووووووعه يا كاجو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



kokielpop قال:


> :new5:شكرا لتعب محبتك صورة رائعة بجد ومستني منك المزيد:sami73:​


 

ميرسى جدا 

لمرورك الجميل 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *شكرا ​*
> 
> _*دايما الجديد عند كاجو ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​
> 
> _*شكرا ربنا يديك نعمة وبركة دايما *_​


 

مش دايما يا مرمر

شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



nazeer gaied قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك تعبك ومحبتك*​


 
شكرا ليك ولمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



Meriamty قال:


> صور روووووووووووووعه يا كاجو ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


 

شكرا مريمتى لمرورك الجميل 

ربنا يملا حياتك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

*الله صور جميلة و جديدة عليا*

*ميرسي يا كاجو*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الله صور جميلة و جديدة عليا*​
> 
> *ميرسي يا كاجو*​
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


 

ميرسى جدا لمرورك يا فراشه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

صورررره رائعه فعلا يا كاجو ميررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> صورررره رائعه فعلا يا كاجو ميررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


 

ميرسى يا دونا على مرورك الجميل ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## kajo (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ربنا يعوضك​


 

ميرسى لمرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## shaher (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

ربنا يملا حياتك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



shaher قال:


> ربنا يملا حياتك ويبارك حياتك


 

ميرسى على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الجناح الطليق (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

فعلا انت واد جامد جدا لانك عرفت تعثر على هذه الصوره
ومن كل قلبى بشكرك 
 الجناح الطليق (انطونيوس)


----------



## الجناح الطليق (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

ولو سمحت لكل المشرفين والاعضاء الماهرين عايز اعرف بتعملوا التوقيع ازاى وارجوكم الرد يعنى ما تسبوش السؤال مارمى كده
الجناح الطليق


----------



## kajo (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



الجناح الطليق قال:


> فعلا انت واد جامد جدا لانك عرفت تعثر على هذه الصوره
> ومن كل قلبى بشكرك
> الجناح الطليق (انطونيوس)


 
*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل ده *

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## jone_karam (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

صور جميلة بجد 
ربنا معاكم


----------



## Coptic Man (5 مايو 2008)

صورة جميلة فعلا

بركة صلواتها تكون معانا امين​


----------



## kajo (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



Coptic Man قال:


> صورة جميلة فعلا​
> 
> 
> بركة صلواتها تكون معانا امين​


 

ميرسى كوبتك على مرورك

نورت الموضوع


----------



## vetaa (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

حلوة خالص يا كاجو
وشكلهم جميييييييل

ويديم لينا حياة قداسة البابا 
وشفاعة امنا ايرينى تكون معانا
*
*


----------



## kajo (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



vetaa قال:


> حلوة خالص يا كاجو
> وشكلهم جميييييييل
> 
> ويديم لينا حياة قداسة البابا
> وشفاعة امنا ايرينى تكون معانا


 
ميرسى يا اسطمبولى 
قصدى يا فيتا هانم 
ياست المشرفه

على المرور

ومبروك الاشراف 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

شكرا"
وبعد إذنك انا أخذتهم


----------



## kajo (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> شكرا"
> وبعد إذنك انا أخذتهم


 

ميرسى مرمر على مرورك الجميل د

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

الصور صورك عادى ولا يهمك من غير ازونات ولا اى حاجه

بس كان المفروض تبعتى جواب مسجل بعلم الوصول عشان اوافق او ارفض
بس يالا
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



kajo قال:


> ميرسى يا اسطمبولى
> قصدى يا فيتا هانم
> ياست المشرفه
> 
> ...




*الله يبارك فيك يا كاجو
ميرسى بجد

وعقبالك قريبا
*


----------



## kajo (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



vetaa قال:


> *الله يبارك فيك يا كاجو*
> *ميرسى بجد*
> 
> *وعقبالك قريبا*


 

ما تقولينه هذا من تاسع المستحيلات

هههههههههههههههه

هما مش اربعه بس

لكن معايا انا بقو تسعه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا ابقى مشرف يانهااااااااااااااااااار   ده تبقى القيامه قامت

بس مش بعيد عن ربنا يعنى


----------



## jone_karam (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

دى مجرد بداية وكانت بداية قوى 
ميرسى على تعب محبتك ومستنين المزيد والمزيد 
               كاجووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
ربنا معاك


----------



## kajo (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



jone_karam قال:


> دى مجرد بداية وكانت بداية قوى
> ميرسى على تعب محبتك ومستنين المزيد والمزيد
> كاجووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ربنا معاك


 

ميرسى جون على مرورك الجميل ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



الجناح الطليق قال:


> ولو سمحت لكل المشرفين والاعضاء الماهرين عايز اعرف بتعملوا التوقيع ازاى وارجوكم الرد يعنى ما تسبوش السؤال مارمى كده
> الجناح الطليق



*عن طريق الموضوع دة
**تقدر تعرف ازاى تعمل توقيع

**ربنا معاك*​


----------



## te-agya-maria (8 يونيو 2008)

صورة رائعة بجد


----------



## صوت الرب (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

البابا شنودة شكلو كثير طيب
اتمنى أن أراه يوما من الأيام
الرب يباركك


----------



## maria cool (18 يوليو 2008)

gamda 2wy 3ala fkra rbna m3aky


----------



## بيشوي ابراهيم (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*

شكرا جدا


----------



## kajo (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: صوره اثريه للبابا شنوده مع تماف ايرينى*



صوت الرب قال:


> البابا شنودة شكلو كثير طيب
> اتمنى أن أراه يوما من الأيام
> الرب يباركك


 

youm el 3ed el sob7 men el sa3a 9 l7ad el sa3a 11  el baba by2abl el sha3b fe el katdra2ya


merci 3la merorak

rabna ybark 7yatk


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


>


 
merci  3la merork awe

rabna yebark 7yatk


----------



## nonaa (8 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميله واول مرة اشوفها
شكرا يا كاجو​


----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> صور جميله واول مرة اشوفها​
> 
> شكرا يا كاجو​


 

merci awe 3la merork 

w rabna yebark 7yatk


----------

